# Problem replacing damaged outside water connection on 25' Terry fight wheel



## Jesse T Mims (Dec 13, 2022)

The problem described below has been fixed, thanks.
I just bought a 25' 1989 Terry brand fifth wheel to live in. The outside water connection was damaged. I got the old one removed OK but when I screwed the new one on, it tightened up so far and then just keeps turning without ever finishing tightening. Now, it reacts the same whether I try to tighten or remove. It seems as if whatever it connects to inside (and out of sight) is just swiveling around and around. But it does not seem to be a case of stripped threads although I can't be 100% sure... Any ideas on how to fix this problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------

